# Kunden....



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2010)

Ich versteh das nicht.....

Ich bin gerade auf einer IBN. Heute ist der letzte Tag. Ich mach noch Doku, Bedienerschulung und schau mir mein Werk an... wenn ich denn könnte.

Der Kunde stellt keine Bediener ab die ich schulen könnte. Die Anlage steht fast den ganzen Tag. Die Anlage ist ausgelegt für 1440 Take in 24h. Gestern wares ca. 250 Take, heute ab 0 Uhr 40 Takte. Seit ich an der Machine bin (8 Uhr) genau 1 Takt. Wie soll ich da die Anlage optimieren ? 

Und so geht das schon seit dem 6. Januar. Also wenn ich Kunde wäre dann würd ich aber fahren was das Zeug hält so lange der Inbetriebnehmer noch im Werk ist. Und wenn es nix zu produzieren gibt würd ich Bediener oder Wartungspersonal schulen lassen. Ich jedenfalls würd den Typ nerven.

Komischerweise passiert mir das nicht zum ersten Mal.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Januar 2010)

LiLaStern,
seh bloß zu das du ein Abnahmeprotokoll bekommst wo drin steht das die
Anlage Abgneommen wurde und du die Mitarbeiter geschult hast.
Wenn es später irgendwo klemmt, halten die Geld zurück oder flicken dir
einen an.

Versuch doch mal das du bis Feierabend einen 2ten Takt hinbekommst 

gruß Helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> LiLaStern,
> seh bloß zu das du ein Abnahmeprotokoll bekommst wo drin steht das die
> Anlage Abgneommen wurde und du die Mitarbeiter geschult hast.
> Wenn es später irgendwo klemmt, halten die Geld zurück oder flicken dir
> ...


 
Hallo Helmut.

Die Anlage ist vom Kunden schon übernommen worden. Die Abnahme erfolgt wenn die vollständige Doku geliefert wurde. Das ist ja auch alles ok. Bediener wurden ja auch schon mal geschult. Ich versteh halt nicht das der Kunde die Change nicht wahrnimmt die Schulung zu vertiefen. Mir ist langweilig....
Mittlerweile sind wir bei 5 Takte seit 8 Uhr


----------



## Kieler (13 Januar 2010)

Also in dieser Sicht, habe ich auch schon alle Extreme kennen gelernt. Ich habe auch schon Anlagen ganz ohne den Endkunden Inbetrieb genommen. 
Selber Schuld kann man da nur sagen.


----------



## Markus (13 Januar 2010)

manche leben da halt in einer anderen welt, für die macht es keinen unterschied ob sie ne produktionslinie oder ne kaffeemaschine kaufen.

ist ne maschine, habe ich fertig gekauft, was soll ich mich da kümmern?
einstecken, einschalten, geht!
wenn nicht, dann rufen die dich schon noch an... 

oder sie bekommen das material nicht her...

hast du den kunden schon mal angesprochen?
vielleicht fragt der sich grad warum du hier noch rumsitzt, und nicht endlich startbereitschaft meldest...


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Januar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... Mir ist langweilig....


an was erinnert mich das nur? 

IBN mit schleppendem Anlauf hatte ich auch schon öfters, und, ehrlich gesagt, ich bin ganz froh, wenn ich dann nicht mit Schulungen gelöchert werde. Teilweise sieht das aber auch der Kunde so, dass diese Schulungen u.U. einfach nur uneffektiv sind. Und wenn ich mir dann so die Leute anschau, die ich schulen soll, dann ist da meist auch nur einer, höchstens zwei wirklich aufmerksam. Und wenn die Maschine läuft - dann ist sowieso erstmal alles egal, solange man den Start- und den Stopp-Knopf findet. Uneffektive Schulung? Ja, u.U. nervt man sogar das Kundenpersonal damit, dass man alles mögliche übergenau erklären möchte, wo dann das Kundenpersonal so bei sich denkt: solang es läuft, ist alles OK, wenn es dann nicht läuft, hab ich sowieso wieder vergessen, was alles sein könnte und was dann zu tun ist. Wenn es soweit ist, schlag ich das Handbuch auf, wenn ich dann da nichts finde, ruf ich beim Maschinenlieferant an ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> manche leben da halt in einer anderen welt, für die macht es keinen unterschied ob sie ne produktionslinie oder ne kaffeemaschine kaufen.
> 
> ist ne maschine, habe ich fertig gekauft, was soll ich mich da kümmern?
> einstecken, einschalten, geht!
> ...


 
Die Anlage läuft seit dem 4. Januar im 3-Schicht. Seit dem 6. Januar ist sie offizell übernommen worden. Seit dem läuft die Phase Produktionsbegleitung. Aber es gibt halt nicht so wirklich was zu begleiten. Und mit der Kaffeemaschine hast du recht. An meinem ersten Tag hier (7.12.) hatte ich nicht mal das Laptop eingesteckt da kam schon der Produktionsleiter und fragte wann es losgeht.


----------



## Sinix (13 Januar 2010)

Hi, also mir geht es andauernd so wie Lipperlandstern mit dem Ergebnis das dann noch 2-3 Optimierungsbesuche nötig werden :sw7:



Eine andere Geschichte sind dann sogenannte Eröffnungstermine, bei der dann zum Tag X, der natürlich zeitlich vor dem vereinbarten Liefertermin liegt, Politheinis zum Start off Production kommen. Monteure und Inbetriebnehmer machen täglich 24 Stundenschicht damit der Termin gehalten wird. Ergebnis: 20 Pinguine laufen ne halbe Stunde mit Sektglas durch die Halle ohne die Anlage in Augenschein zu nehmen, interessiert die ja auch nicht. Kein Danke an den Lieferant von Kunde, Anlage noch mit Mänglen wegen Zeitdruck, etc...*:sw18:


*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2010)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Hi, also mir geht es andauernd so wie Lipperlandstern mit dem Ergebnis das dann noch 2-3 Optimierungsbesuche nötig werden :sw7:
> 
> 
> 
> Eine andere Geschichte sind dann sogenannte Eröffnungstermine, bei der dann zum Tag X, der natürlich zeitlich vor dem vereinbarten Liefertermin liegt, Politheinis zum Start off Production kommen. Monteure und Inbetriebnehmer machen täglich 24 Stundenschicht damit der Termin gehalten wird. Ergebnis: 20 Pinguine laufen ne halbe Stunde mit Sektglas durch die Halle ohne die Anlage in Augenschein zu nehmen, interessiert die ja auch nicht. Kein Danke an den Lieferant von Kunde, Anlage noch mit Mänglen wegen Zeitdruck, etc...*:sw18:*


 

Solange die Optimierungsbesuche bezahlt werden soll mir das egal sein. Und was den Termndruck angeht bin ich ziemlich entspannt. Ich tue was ich kann und wenn es nicht reicht dann reicht es nicht und der Plan wurde einfach zu knapp kalkuliert.  Ich bin zu alt für 16 Stunden Schichten ;o).


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Januar 2010)

Armer Axel ...
Aber genauso kenne ich das auch (aus der Vergangenheit).
Ganz schlimm lief sowas IMMER im Ausland (da hat man immer viel Zeit) und dann auch, wenn die Inbetriebnahme mit Festpreis angeboten worden ist - da kann der Kunde dann auch ganz entspannt sein ...
Aber was erzähle ich dir - du machst das ja auch nicht erst seit gestern ... 

Gruß und lass dir den Tag nicht mehr zu lang werden 
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Januar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich bin zu alt für 16 Stunden Schichten ;o).


 
dafür siehst du aber noch ganz schön frisch aus *ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> dafür siehst du aber noch ganz schön frisch aus *ROFL*


 


eben drum.....


----------



## Sinix (13 Januar 2010)

Prinzipiell hast du recht. Trotzdem geht mir dieses undankbare Getue der grauen Herren auf die Eier. Erst soll die Maschine laufen auf Teufel komm raus und dann interressiert es doch kein Schwein...sorry der Ausdrucksweise...hab das gleich 3x mitgemacht, wobei ich beim letzten Mal auch keine Überstunden mehr gemacht habe ...

...und da wir mal über Kunden reden sollte auch noch die Geschichte von dem bestellten und bezahlten Polo und dem später reklamierten Mercedes nicht vergessen...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2010)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hast du recht. Trotzdem geht mir dieses undankbare Getue der grauen Herren auf die Eier. Erst soll die Maschine laufen auf Teufel komm raus und dann interressiert es doch kein Schwein...sorry der Ausdrucksweise...hab das gleich 3x mitgemacht, wobei ich beim letzten Mal auch keine Überstunden mehr gemacht habe ...
> 
> ...und da wir mal über Kunden reden sollte auch noch die Geschichte von dem bestellten und bezahlten Polo und dem später reklamierten Mercedes nicht vergessen...


 
Undank ist der Welten Lohn. 

Aber die Geschichte von der vergoldeten Maschine kenn ich auch. Aber da sind die Verträge bei uns mittlerweile besser geworden. Man lernt halt dazu...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Januar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Undank ist der Welten Lohn.
> 
> Aber die Geschichte von der vergoldeten Maschine kenn ich auch. Aber da sind die Verträge bei uns mittlerweile besser geworden. Man lernt halt dazu...



Da genau liegt das Problem. Wenn im Vertrag genau die Pflichten die der Kunde hat, festgelegt sind, kannst Du Dich entspannt zurücklehnen.

Wenn Du Produktionsbereitschaft anmeldest, der Kunde kein Material usw. hat, Du alles sauber dokumentiert und gegengezeichnet hast, sitz die vereinbarte Zeit ab, und fahr heim.

Ich denke Dein Chef wird nicht böse sein, wenn Du nocheinmal auf nachweis hinfährst um die Restpunkte zu erledigen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Januar 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ich denke Dein Chef wird nicht böse sein, wenn Du nocheinmal auf nachweis hinfährst um die Restpunkte zu erledigen


 
Sein chef das ist ja das Problemm, wenn der Axel mit den LiLaStern richtig
ins vier augen gespräch geht


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Sein chef das ist ja das Problemm, wenn der Axel mit den LiLaStern richtig
> ins vier augen gespräch geht


 

das wird nicht lustig.......


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Sein chef das ist ja das Problemm, wenn der Axel mit den LiLaStern richtig
> ins vier augen gespräch geht


 
Ich bitte vielmals um entschuldigung, aber ich wusste nicht, dass Axel selber der Chef ist.

Aber umsobesser, kann er sich selber an den Ohrenziehen wenn er beim aufstellen des Vertrages geschlampt hat


----------



## Sinix (13 Januar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Undank ist der Welten Lohn.
> 
> ...die Verträge bei uns mittlerweile besser geworden. Man lernt halt dazu...



Verträge sind zum Vertragen da, kann ich von euch noch was lernen?
Könnt ihr mal paar wichtige Punkte listen, vielleicht auch für andere interessant?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2010)

was gibt es da zu listen ? Im Vertrag und der Auftragsbestätigung steht mittlerweile die Maschine ganz genau beschrieben drin. Mit aller Features und Optionen. 

Und wenn dann der Kunde dumm kommt dann wird der Ordner ausgepackt und nachgelesen. 

Kleine Änderungswünsche sind natürlich kein Ding. Aber wenn es statt 4-Gang-Schaltung auf einmal 6-Gang-Automtik sein soll werde ich komisch


----------



## HSThomas (13 Januar 2010)

Ja ist es nicht schön, dass es uns da allen so geht?

Entweder interessiert es den Kunden nicht und er schickt niemanden zur Schulung, oder er will alles wissen. Letzteres will er immer dann, wenn man gerade zusammenpackt und versucht, seinen Flieger in die Heimat zu bekommen.


Bei einer Anlage in der nähe von Paris könnte ich schwören, dass das Mistding genau mitkriegt, wenn ich die magischen Worte:"So, wir sind fertig. Lass uns zusammenpacken," sage.
Sekunden später geht irgendetwas merkwürdiges kaputt, dass kein Schwein nachvollziehen kann.

Bei uns gilt auch: Hat man das Gebäude des Kunden verlassen, wird das Handy ausgeschaltet, dann kann einen auch keiner zurückpfeifen!


----------



## Sinix (14 Januar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> was gibt es da zu listen ? Im Vertrag und der Auftragsbestätigung steht mittlerweile die Maschine ganz genau beschrieben drin. Mit aller Features und Optionen.



Folgender Fall: Anlage mit mehreren Lieferanten und Schnittstellen. Ich fertig, anderer Lieferant nicht. Schnittstelle provisorisch getestet, fliege nach Hause. Monat später Kunde reklamiert funktioniert nicht. Stelle fest Nachbesserung an Schnittstelle nötig, wäre aber bei  IBN 100% erkannt worden, wenn anderer Lieferant fertig und anders wie bei dir Produktion gelaufen wäre usw... Damit der Kunde sich nicht auf Garantie beruft und ich die hohen Kosten für Nachbesserung / Anlagenstillstand am Backen habe ,hast du sicher ein Vertrags-Feature für mich, oder?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Januar 2010)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Folgender Fall: Anlage mit mehreren Lieferanten und Schnittstellen. Ich fertig, anderer Lieferant nicht. Schnittstelle provisorisch getestet, fliege nach Hause. Monat später Kunde reklamiert funktioniert nicht. Stelle fest Nachbesserung an Schnittstelle nötig, wäre aber bei IBN 100% erkannt worden, wenn anderer Lieferant fertig und anders wie bei dir Produktion gelaufen wäre usw... Damit der Kunde sich nicht auf Garantie beruft und ich die hohen Kosten für Nachbesserung / Anlagenstillstand am Backen habe ,hast du sicher ein Vertrags-Feature für mich, oder?


 
Also bei einem ähnlichen Fall in Brasilien hat der Kunde die Kosten übernommen und dich das Geld vom anderen Lieferanten (der mit der Verspätung) zurückgeholt. In diesem Fall muss natürlich im Vertag stehen das alle Schnittstellen zum Datum x fertiggestellt sein müssen. Und im Übernahmeprotokoll muss stehen das die Schnittstellen nicht getestet werden konnten weil Lieferant y nicht fertig war.


----------



## Sinix (14 Januar 2010)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Bei uns gilt auch: Hat man das Gebäude des Kunden verlassen, wird das Handy ausgeschaltet, dann kann einen auch keiner zurückpfeifen!



...das zurückpfeifen hat mich Freitags mal 3 Stunden mehr gekostet, dafür aber den Besuch am Samstag/Montag gespart und eine ruhige Woche im Büro beschert:s17:. Ich schalt deshalb das Handy erst bei einer Entfernung von 1,5h aus....bei den Franzosen würd ich aber auch das Handy gleich ausmachen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Januar 2010)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> ...das zurückpfeifen hat mich Freitags mal 3 Stunden mehr gekostet, dafür aber den Besuch am Samstag/Montag gespart und eine ruhige Woche im Büro beschert:s17:. Ich schalt deshalb das Handy erst bei einer Entfernung von 1,5h aus....bei den Franzosen würd ich aber auch das Handy gleich ausmachen


 

Wie verlasst ihr die Baustellen ???? Mit einem schlechten Gewissen ???? tstststs ... ich schalte mein Handy nie aus und es klingelt extrem selten nach 21 Uhr...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Januar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wie verlasst ihr die Baustellen ???? Mit einem schlechten Gewissen ???? tstststs ... ich schalte mein Handy nie aus und es klingelt extrem selten nach 21 Uhr...




Ich verlasse meine Baustellen immer völlig Gewissenlos und
schalte mein Handy ab, rufen sie einen Kollegen an las ich
mich verleugnen. 
Axel, dein Handy klingelt bestimmt nach 21Uhr, aber wenn
du volltrunken an der Hotelbar sitzt hörst du es nur nicht mehr


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich verlasse meine Baustellen immer völlig Gewissenlos und
> schalte mein Handy ab, rufen sie einen Kollegen an las ich
> mich verleugnen.
> Axel, dein Handy klingelt bestimmt nach 21Uhr, aber wenn
> du volltrunken an der Hotelbar sitzt hörst du es nur nicht mehr




nicht hören ist ja wie nicht klingeln , oder ????? ausserdem wenn ich an der Hotelbar sitze bin ich ja nie weit weg von der Anlage und dann am nächsten morgen das Chaos beseitigen...


----------



## Sinix (15 Januar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wie verlasst ihr die Baustellen ???? Mit einem schlechten Gewissen ???? tstststs ... ich schalte mein Handy nie aus und es klingelt extrem selten nach 21 Uhr...




Nein, aber hier gilt Murphys Gesetz, siehe HSThomas:
"Bei einer Anlage in der nähe von Paris könnte ich schwören, dass das Mistding genau mitkriegt, wenn ich die magischen Worte:"So, wir sind fertig. Lass uns zusammenpacken," sage. Sekunden später geht irgendetwas merkwürdiges kaputt, dass kein Schwein nachvollziehen kann.

 :sm14:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Januar 2010)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Nein, aber hier gilt Murphys Gesetz, siehe HSThomas:
> "Bei einer Anlage in der nähe von Paris könnte ich schwören, dass das Mistding genau mitkriegt, wenn ich die magischen Worte:"So, wir sind fertig. Lass uns zusammenpacken," sage. Sekunden später geht irgendetwas merkwürdiges kaputt, dass kein Schwein nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> :sm14:




du glaubst nicht selber was du da schreibst, oder ? *ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Januar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> du glaubst nicht selber was du da schreibst, oder ? *ROFL*


Also - ich glaubs ihm sofort! DIE Anlage sowie DIE Maschine sind weiblich - brauchen Zuwendung und sind zickig. Das hat allerdings mit Murphy wenig zu tun ...

(Jetzt könnte ich mal spekulieren, welche Beziehungen Maschinen zu welchen Programmierern aufbauen - na, sei mal so angedacht - ich belass es mal jetzt dabei.)


----------



## Sinix (15 Januar 2010)

Glaube , Wissen, Aberglaube ... alles nur Worte
kann ja sein das du Mr. Unfehlbar bist und deine Anlagen immer tadellos laufen, schlage deinem Chef gleich mal ne Gehaltserhöhung vor...

Meine Erfahrungswerte liegen da eben anders und wie man liest bin ich nicht der Einzige...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Januar 2010)

Das Thema Chef vom Axel hatten wir in diesem Thread schon einmal. Ich kenn den persönlich. Mit dem ist nicht zu spaßen und Gehaltserhöhungen lehnt er auch immer ab.


----------



## marlob (15 Januar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das Thema Chef vom Axel hatten wir in diesem Thread schon einmal. Ich kenn den persönlich. Mit dem ist nicht zu spaßen und Gehaltserhöhungen lehnt er auch immer ab.


Der Axel ist ja jetzt sein eigener chef  Selber schuld, wenn er sich keine Gehaltserhöhung gibt ;-)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Januar 2010)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Glaube , Wissen, Aberglaube ... alles nur Worte
> kann ja sein das du Mr. Unfehlbar bist und deine Anlagen immer tadellos laufen, schlage deinem Chef gleich mal ne Gehaltserhöhung vor...
> 
> Meine Erfahrungswerte liegen da eben anders und wie man liest bin ich nicht der Einzige...


 
bla bla bla..... Ich verlasse die Baustelle erst wenn die Anlage rund läuft und wenn es kracht wenn ich zusammenpacke dann lief sie halt nicht rund und ich war mit meiner Arbeit offensichtlich nicht fertig. Aber es gibt wohl so eine Fluchtmentalität sobald das erste Produkt die Anlage verlassen hat  ... hatte ich früher auch mal. ABER da hat auch noch mein Chef die erneute Anreise bezahlt.....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Januar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das Thema Chef vom Axel hatten wir in diesem Thread schon einmal. Ich kenn den persönlich. Mit dem ist nicht zu spaßen und Gehaltserhöhungen lehnt er auch immer ab.


 

Gehaltserhöhungen ????? Da Wort existiert in meinem Wortschatz nicht. 


Wie bei Wikipedia übrigens auch nicht LINK


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2010)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Glaube , Wissen, Aberglaube ... alles nur Worte
> kann ja sein das du Mr. Unfehlbar bist und deine Anlagen immer tadellos laufen, schlage deinem Chef gleich mal ne Gehaltserhöhung vor...
> 
> Meine Erfahrungswerte liegen da eben anders und wie man liest bin ich nicht der Einzige...



öhm...wo kann Mann den diesen Priester buchen, ich
Suche schon seit Jahren so eine Person.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Januar 2010)

ich persönlich finde es immer recht angenehm, wenn ich noch einen geruhsamen Tag bei meiner Maschine/Anlage verbringen darf (den mein Chef bezahlt - mal williger, mal weniger willig). Allerdings kann auch bei mir manchmal das nahende Wochenende Fluchtreflexe verursachen - meistens handelt es sich dann aber nicht um den (vorläufig) letzten Besuch bei der Anlage.

Ich gehe also meist mit einem guten Gefühl von der Baustelle. Weniger gut ist das Gefühl, wenn noch nicht alles getestet werden konnte, also keine Volllastproduktion gefahren wurde, bestimmte Betriebsarten nur grob voreingestellt sind und nicht wirklich unter Produktionsbedingungen getestet sind. Tja, wenn dann irgendwas suboptimal läuft - kann dann der Kunde die Ursache bei mir suchen? Wenn es dann wirklich wichtig ist, dass dann am Tag x wirklich alles glatt geht, dann kann man meist einen zusätzlichen Termin für Produktionsbegleitung vereinbaren und die Kostenfrage ist dann idR auch kein Thema (zumindest dort, wo ich derzeit so hinkomme).


----------



## Approx (15 Januar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Gehaltserhöhungen ????? Da Wort existiert in meinem Wortschatz nicht.
> 
> Wie bei Wikipedia übrigens auch nicht LINK


 
Ja das ist schon cool, dafür kennt Wiki interessanterweise DIESES, SOLCHES und JENES


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> öhm...wo kann Mann den diesen Priester buchen, ich
> Suche schon seit Jahren so eine Person.


 
So wie ich dich kenne klebst du doch an jede CPU einen Splitter deiner Madonnenfigur. Dann kann ja nix schiefgehen


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Januar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> So wie ich dich kenne klebst du doch an jede CPU einen Splitter deiner Madonnenfigur. Dann kann ja nix schiefgehen


Schutzpatron der Programmierer:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isidor_von_Sevilla


----------



## Cerberus (15 Januar 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Schutzpatron der Programmierer:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isidor_von_Sevilla


 


> Patron des Internets


 
Wie geil ist das denn! *ROFL*


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Januar 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Also - ich glaubs ihm sofort! DIE Anlage sowie DIE Maschine sind weiblich - brauchen Zuwendung und sind zickig.


 

Hallo,

damit ist auch erklärt, warum die Probleme so ca. alle 4 Wochen auftauchen *ROFL*


MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> So wie ich dich kenne klebst du doch an jede CPU einen Splitter deiner Madonnenfigur. Dann kann ja nix schiefgehen



Madonnenfigur, das ist Jesus. Ihr Lipper seit doch alles Heiden.

Niemals würde ich da einen Splitter abbrechen, die Figur ist das
einzige was bei uns wirklich hilft.
Ich habe aber schon öfter darüber nachgedacht ob ich kleine
Nachbildungen in Fernost oder Erzgebirge anfertigen lasse und
diese dann in den Schaltschrank packe.


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ob ich kleine
> Nachbildungen in Fernost oder Erzgebirge anfertigen lasse



das ist ein stundelohnunterschied von über 15€, dazu noch die abgaben an rentenkasse und versicherungen in D, in china kennt man das nicht, alles wegzensiert!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Madonnenfigur, das ist Jesus. Ihr Lipper seit doch alles Heiden.
> 
> Niemals würde ich da einen Splitter abbrechen, die Figur ist das
> einzige was bei uns wirklich hilft.
> ...




Das hilft nicht.... nur das Orginal ist das Orginal......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das hilft nicht.... nur das Orginal ist das Orginal......


 
da spricht schon wieder der Heide, natürlich hilft das, die Figuren müßen
natürlich vor ihren Einsatz mit Weihwasser besprüht werden.
Für die nicht so ganz wichtigen oder sicheren Aufträge reicht der Dorf-
pfarrer. Sind es große Aufträge, geht es zum Paderborner Dom und der
Bischhoff muß segnen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> da spricht schon wieder der Heide, natürlich hilft das, die Figuren müßen
> natürlich vor ihren Einsatz mit Weihwasser besprüht werden.
> Für die nicht so ganz wichtigen oder sicheren Aufträge reicht der Dorf-
> pfarrer. Sind es große Aufträge, geht es zum Paderborner Dom und der
> Bischhoff muß segnen.


 
Wie ich sehe hast du dich aber schon grundlich informiert.... ich für meinen Teil für es mal mit motivierten Mitarbeitern und einer vernüftigen Planung,Programmierung,Inbetriebnahme versuchen.....

*ROFL*

... aber wenns hilft brauch ich auch ein paar geweihte Kopien........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... aber wenns hilft brauch ich auch ein paar geweihte Kopien........


 
diese Kopien sind das grundlage unseres erfolges....aber wenn du
in ausreichender Menge orderst können wir über das Geschäft reden


----------



## Jan (16 Januar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich versteh das nicht.....
> 
> Ich bin gerade auf einer IBN. Heute ist der letzte Tag. Ich mach noch Doku, Bedienerschulung und schau mir mein Werk an... wenn ich denn könnte.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hatte mal den umgekehrten Fall.
Ich sollte sechs baugleiche Froster in Betrieb nehmen.
Nach dem E/A-Check habe ich gefragt ob ich ein paar Eimer Produkt haben kann, um erstmal zu sehen, ob die Funktion (des ersten Frosters) grundsätzlich gegeben ist.
Da hat der Produktionsleiter gleich drei Kontainer und drei Leute für die sechs Froster hingestellt und wollte sofort voll mit der Maximumleistung in die Produktion gehen.


----------

